

JEP 188: Java Memory Model Update - javinpaul
http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/188

======
johnbender
I'm curious if anyone can comment on how sequential consistency guarantees fit
into this? There's been some work done in my group at UCLA to show the
slowdown incurred by making SC guarantees might be tenable.

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2337220](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2337220)

